# Vox empate técnico con PP, sería hoy primera fuerza en 11 provincias (Electopanel 23E)



## acitisuJ (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## drogasentuano (21 Ene 2022)

Pues lo mismo la España "analfabeta y paleta", va a ser más lista que los norteños "listos e inteligentes"


----------



## Prophet (22 Ene 2022)

MASIVAMENTE


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (22 Ene 2022)

Yo soy patrón y por ejemplo la semana pasada me llamaba la atención el margen con el que es primera fuerza en Cádiz o en Málaga. En Madrid estaba a tan solo un escaño del PP. Sí te apasiona la demoscopia te puedes tirar horas analizando los datos del electopanel, todo desglosadito... la verdad que merece la pena.


----------



## Prophet (22 Ene 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Yo soy patrón y por ejemplo la semana pasada me llamaba la atención el margen con el que es primera fuerza en Cádiz o en Málaga. En Madrid estaba a tan solo un escaño del PP. Sí te apasiona la demoscopia te puedes tirar horas analizando los datos del electopanel, todo desglosadito... la verdad que merece la pena.



¿Qué provincias están a puntito de caramelo?

¿Puede ser Segovia, Salamanca, Ávila, Ciudad Real y Jaén? ¿Me falta alguna?


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (22 Ene 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> ¿Qué provincias están a puntito de caramelo?
> 
> ¿Puede ser Segovia, Salamanca, Ávila, Ciudad Real y Jaén? ¿Me falta alguna?



Las que has dicho estan muy rémotas, no te puedo decir nada, solo te diré que de las 5 que has citado la más próxima a ser primera fuerza es Jaén en cuanto a posición y Ciudad Real en cuanto a porcentaje de voto.


----------



## Nefersen (22 Ene 2022)

Qué envidia residir en una provincia con mayoría voxera.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Qué envidia residir en una provincia con mayoría voxera.



Y qué cambia?


----------



## Vanatico (22 Ene 2022)

Guadalajara es una de las circunscripciones (hay 8 asi) que elijen 3 diputados y donde el llamado "voto util" hacia PP y PSOE tiene mucho peso.
Que VOX empiece a romper en esas provincias es importantisimo y muy significativo.






Circunscripciones electorales del Congreso de los Diputados - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Decipher (22 Ene 2022)

La rebelión de los Íberos.


----------



## Alcazar (22 Ene 2022)

Han caido Huelva y Valencia con respecto al mapa anterior. Solo falta que caiga Cuenca para comunicar los territorios vox del centro con los de la costa levantina y sureña.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (22 Ene 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Han caido Huelva y Valencia con respecto al mapa anterior. Solo falta que caiga Cuenca para comunicar los territorios vox del centro con los de la costa levantina y sureña.



Respecto a la semana pasada también Alicante.

Hay escaños en un puñado de votos, es más importante eso que salir pintado de verde, que también gusta y que duda cabe que hay personas a las que les gusta ganar y votan a quién piensan que va ha ganar.

En las próximas semanas pienso que hay lugares que se pueden pintar de verde, eso no significa en todos casos escaño, hay un lugar de 3 diputados que ahora mismo no entra Vox por un puñado de votos donde se lleva 2 la primera fuerza que justo dobla a Vox y 1 la segunda fuerza.

Sí sigue esta tendencia, que todo puede cambiar, de aquí a un tiempo pienso que las próximas en teñirse de verde pueden ser Castellón y Córdoba. Aunque tampoco es imposible Albacete o Baleares.


----------



## Turgot (22 Ene 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> Pues lo mismo la España "analfabeta y paleta", va a ser más lista que los norteños "listos e inteligentes"



La España de los corruptos y los quiero y no puedo


----------



## Alcazar (22 Ene 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Respecto a la semana pasada también Alicante.
> 
> Hay escaños en un puñado de votos, es más importante eso que salir pintado de verde, que también gusta y que duda cabe que hay personas a las que les gusta ganar y votan a quién piensan que va ha ganar.
> 
> ...




Yo puse un mapa de estos hace un mes o así y Alicante creo recordar que ya estaba. Lo de Córdoba sería una sorpresa la verdad, yo tengo familia allí y por lo menos el pueblo de mi madre es un rojizal donde gobierna IU desde siempre.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (22 Ene 2022)

Vox esta semana consigue el escaño en una de las dos provincias que la semana pasada no obtenía representación en Castilla y León " electopanel elecciones generales". Ya solo falta una, la cuál veo difícil ya que es la que menos escaños reparte.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ene 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Vox esta semana consigue el escaño en una de las dos provincias que la semana pasada no obtenía representación en Castilla y León " electopanel elecciones generales". Ya solo falta una, la cuál veo difícil ya que es la que menos escaños reparte.




​


----------



## Deitano (22 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Este electopanel me parece preocupante. Dice que la izquierda sube en escaños.

España no tiene remedio.


----------



## ppd (22 Ene 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Respecto a la semana pasada también Alicante.
> 
> Sí sigue esta tendencia, que todo puede cambiar, de aquí a un tiempo pienso que las próximas en teñirse de verde pueden ser Castellón y Córdoba. Aunque tampoco es imposible Albacete o Baleares.



Si cae Castellón, eso significa que VOX estaría por delante de PP en votos y escaños en la C. Valenciana, no? Si no lo está ya...

Y tb. podría adelantar al PP en Baleares? Como diría aquel forero pepero, IMPRESIONANTE!

Por otra parte, con tanto verde y rojo en Andalucia, no está VOX por delante del PP en esa autonomía? No le debe faltar mucho, no?


----------



## Rodal (22 Ene 2022)

En Málaga diria que existe un triple empate en escaños PP-VOX-PSOE y muy por detrás Podemos. La cosa sería saber el número de votos concretos por cada formación, en todo caso lo que sí parece sería que el peso de las derechas es superior a las izquierdas +PSOE


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (22 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Si cae Castellón, eso significa que VOX estaría por delante de PP en votos y escaños en la C. Valenciana, no? Si no lo está ya...
> 
> Y tb. podría adelantar al PP en Baleares? Como diría aquel forero pepero, IMPRESIONANTE!
> 
> Por otra parte, con tanto verde y rojo en Andalucia, no está VOX por delante del PP en esa autonomía? No le debe faltar mucho, no?



En Andalucía ahora mismo la primera fuerza le saca 2 escaños a la segunda. Solo una fuerza supera los 20 escaños. La tercera fuerza no gana ninguna provincia.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Ene 2022)

La franja verde mediterránea impresiona a la vista. Me sorprende la resistencia de los señoritos de la Psoe en Extremadura.


----------



## Vanatico (22 Ene 2022)

Salamanca,Segovia y Avila tambien podrian teñirse de verde.


----------



## sepultada en guano (22 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Si cae Castellón, eso significa que VOX estaría por delante de PP en votos y escaños en la C. Valenciana, no? Si no lo está ya...
> 
> Y tb. podría adelantar al PP en Baleares? Como diría aquel forero pepero, IMPRESIONANTE!
> 
> Por otra parte, con tanto verde y rojo en Andalucia, no está VOX por delante del PP en esa autonomía? No le debe faltar mucho, no?



En unas nacionales no sería nada raro. En unas autonómicas, Juanma tiene capital político y además relativamente transversal.


----------



## Vanatico (22 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En unas nacionales no sería nada raro. En unas autonómicas, Juanma tiene capital político y además relativamente transversal.



Cierto.Es como Madrid,resiste por el efecto Ayuso.


----------



## Dan Daly (22 Ene 2022)

Depende de qué parte de la provincia hables. Las zonas valencianoparlantes son muy rojas, ya lo sabes, la parte sur es voxera y la capital... cada vez menos peperos veo.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (22 Ene 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y qué cambia?



Que les joden pero con la banderita de Es ñapa en la muñeca.


----------



## Vanatico (22 Ene 2022)

Poniendo un microfono en la boca todos los dias a Garzon tanto Castilla y Leon como Andalucia podrian ser enteritas de color verde.
Solo hay que estirar el chicle.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (22 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Si cae Castellón, eso significa que VOX estaría por delante de PP en votos y escaños en la C. Valenciana, no? Si no lo está ya...
> 
> Y tb. podría adelantar al PP en Baleares? Como diría aquel forero pepero, IMPRESIONANTE!
> 
> Por otra parte, con tanto verde y rojo en Andalucia, no está VOX por delante del PP en esa autonomía? No le debe faltar mucho, no?



La banda de personajes psicópatas oscuros y siniestros que asolan y ostentan la política de la comunidad valenciana se lo está poniendo en bandeja a VOX, todo hay que decirlo. Y bien clarito.

Es lógico y normal que haya una mayoría a favor de VOX.


----------



## Kabraloka (22 Ene 2022)

si irene montero sigue haciendo subnormalidades, vox subirá mucho más.

Es como si la "izquierda" quisiese tirarse un tiro en el pie con estas asnas.


----------



## nandin83 (22 Ene 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> si irene montero sigue haciendo subnormalidades, vox subirá mucho más.
> 
> Es como si la "izquierda" quisiese tirarse un tiro en el pie con estas asnas.



Igual saben la que se nos viene encima (gracias a ellos) y quieren que el marrón se lo coma otro.


----------



## Sonico (22 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



La verdad me gustaria creerlo pero todos sabemos que el sistema no lo permitirá. Y tienen medios y poder para impedirlo.


----------



## Sonico (22 Ene 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Igual saben la que se nos viene encima (gracias a ellos) y quieren que el marrón se lo coma otro.



No sería la primera vez.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Y en Castilla y León.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Tenemos elecciones en Castilla y León. mI voto es para Vox.


----------



## RRMartinez (22 Ene 2022)

Estais vendiendo la piel del oso antes de cazarlo.

Yo esta película ya la he visto...


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y en Castilla y León.



En Castilla y León en un contexto de elecciones Generales no es donde más fuerte está VOX, que está muy lejos de ser primera fuerza en ninguna provincia, tienen muy asentados sus escaños en todas provincias, salvo donde ha conseguido entrar esta semana que esta luchando por no ser doblado por la primera fuerza. El único escaño que veo alcanzable en Castilla y León es en una provincia donde está cerca de ser segunda fuerza lo que le daría 2 escaños en esa provincia en vez de uno, ya que se reparten 5 escaños.

Está muy bien que se pinte el mapita de verde, incentiva de forma vigorosa al voto, ya que a muchas personas les gusta apostar por caballo ganador. Hay que ser consciente que donde se reparten 3 escaños, si una fuerza saca un 30% otra un 22% y otra un 16% es un escaño para cada uno.

Vox está fortisimo en Ceuta, donde no tiene rival, Murcia, C. La Mancha y Andalucía. También está muy fuerte en Madrid y C, Valenciana.

El problema principal es Euskadi donde de 18 escaños que se reparten, mínimo 16 tienen destino nacionalista, podemita o socialista, y también Cataluña, donde en la provincia de lleida es imposible sacar representación, Gerona una utopía, Barcelona y tarragona reparten entre ambas 38 diputados, ahora mismo firmaba que 28 fuesen para separatistas, socialistas y podemitas, lo veo bastante peor la verdad.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2022)

BUAHHHHH que mogollon de DIPUTADOS MORONEGROS VAMOS A TENER. Como va a molar


----------



## Decipher (22 Ene 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> En Castilla y León en un contexto de elecciones Generales no es donde más fuerte está VOX, que está muy lejos de ser primera fuerza en ninguna provincia, tienen muy asentados sus escaños en todas provincias, salvo donde ha conseguido entrar esta semana que esta luchando por no ser doblado por la primera fuerza. El único escaño que veo alcanzable en Castilla y León es en una provincia donde está cerca de ser segunda fuerza lo que le daría 2 escaños en esa provincia en vez de uno, ya que se reparten 5 escaños.
> 
> Está muy bien que se pinte el mapita de verde, incentiva de forma vigorosa al voto, ya que a muchas personas les gusta apostar por caballo ganador. Hay que ser consciente que donde se reparten 3 escaños, si una fuerza saca un 30% otra un 22% y otra un 16% es un escaño para cada uno.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo veo un gran problema. Cataluña y Vascongadas son minoritarios. El auténtico problema es el suelo socialista y comunista y la falsa derecha del PP. Si vOx logra aglutinar voto se puede comer al resto. Dependerá mucho de cuando finalmente logre gobernar en alguna parte como lo haga.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (22 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo no lo veo un gran problema. Cataluña y Vascongadas son minoritarios. El auténtico problema es el suelo socialista y comunista y la falsa derecha del PP. Si vOx logra aglutinar voto se puede comer al resto. Dependerá mucho de cuando finalmente logre gobernar en alguna parte como lo haga.



Está claro que la fracmentación en izquierda o derecha no es realista, son conceptos de otra época. A día de hoy la fragmentación es globalismo o soberanía nacional, agenda 2030 o agenda España, Vox o todo lo demás.


----------



## ApartapeloS (22 Ene 2022)

El recuento de votos lo llevará Indra? A lo mejor ya están listos los resultados


----------



## Vanatico (22 Ene 2022)

Pero es que VOX come precisamente de las heridas de Cataluña.
Cuantos mas conflictos haya alli y mas desobediencia,mas sube VOX en el resto de España.
Que reventase la mesa de dialogo y retomaran la via unilateral seria oro llovido del cielo para VOX:
Mientras exista independenstismo existira VOX y aun mas con el batacazo de Ciudadanos.









¿Por qué sube Vox?


Vox sube y es el único partido en ascenso en la encuesta quincenal del IMOP para El Confidencial. Los datos de la del jueves son explosivos. Mientras el PSOE baja en los últimos 15 días de 107 a 104 diputados (tuvo 120 en noviembre de 2021) y el PP lo hace de 113 a 105 (tuvo 89 en las últimas...




www.epe.es


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ene 2022)

El Mediterraneo es de VOX

Joder... gana en mas provincias que el PSOE


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> La España de los corruptos y los quiero y no puedo



Cuando gobernaba el PSOE, no era la España corrupta, que va, eran los mas listos y honraos de España, claro.


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ene 2022)

Pues o el PP pone a Ayuso de candidata o puede que le dé sorpasso VOX


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (22 Ene 2022)

Tal vez quede esperanza


----------



## todoayen (22 Ene 2022)

Yo les daré una oportunidad en el gobierno de la nación, pero no mucho más. Espero poder votarles más veces, que no la caguen.


----------



## Sievert (22 Ene 2022)

¡¡ Lástima que no hayan sido antes las andaluzas !!, porque en C y L VOX habría dado un buen estirón.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Ene 2022)

Os habéis fijado en que VOX gana más provincias que la PSOE??

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> La España de los corruptos y los quiero y no puedo



La de los SUBNORMALES covidiotas HDLGP en cambio es muy inteligente sí 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elbaranda (22 Ene 2022)

Sería una grandisima noticia ganar una provincia como la Valenciana, que será de las más pobladas del pais


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Sería una grandisima noticia ganar una provincia como la Valenciana, que será de las más pobladas del pais



A ver si nos quitan al peluquín de encima.


----------



## Ritalapollera (23 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En unas nacionales no sería nada raro. En unas autonómicas, Juanma tiene capital político y además relativamente transversal.



El boñigas capital político???? Transversal???? 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Ene 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El boñigas capital político???? Transversal????
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Pues sí, lo tiene.
Su grado de rechazo es más bien bajo entre el electorado, incluso en sectores no derechiles pero moderados.

¿Eres gallega o algo así?


----------



## Vanatico (23 Ene 2022)

ElectoPanel (23E): subida de UP, avance del bloque de izquierdas. Vox en empate técnico con el PP


Vox y PP se encuentran en empate técnico, con el bloque de izquierdas recuperando escaños. Subida de Unidas Podemos.




electomania.es




Un juguetito.Electopanel con buscador por municipios.
En Madrid VOX a 1 punto para pasar al PSOE


----------



## juster (23 Ene 2022)

VIVA VOX !!!!
VIVA FRANCO !!!!


----------



## Republicano (23 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Toma pasaporte covid. Bonilla.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Ene 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Qué envidia residir en una provincia con mayoría voxera.



Es un orgullo ser de la ciudad más bonita del mundo









Toledo, la ciudad más bonita del mundo... de noche


Ha sido la Oficina Española de Turismo en Japón la que ha elegido a Toledo como la panorámica más bonita gracias a su iluminación




www.cope.es





Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Ene 2022)

Vox tiene que trabajarse Castilla la Vieja y León para seguir subiendo. En Andalucía Bonilla con su pase nazi-covid ha cavado él mismo su fosa... sólo es cuestión de tiempo que caiga Sevilla lo mismo que han caído Cádiz y Málaga.

Y lo de Valencia reconozco que me ha sorprendido, lo de Alicante no tanto porque el sur de esa provincia no se diferencia en nada de Murcia que como todo el mundo sabe es donde Vox está mas fuerte.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (23 Ene 2022)

pronto VOX ganará las elecciones

Esto es imparable


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Ene 2022)

En Rojo PALETOLANDIA RESILENTE ABORREGADA


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (23 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Vox tiene que trabajarse Castilla la Vieja y León para seguir subiendo. En Andalucía Bonilla con su pase nazi-covid ha cavado él mismo su fosa... sólo es cuestión de tiempo que caiga Sevilla lo mismo que han caído Cádiz y Málaga.
> 
> Y lo de Valencia reconozco que me ha sorprendido, lo de Alicante no tanto porque el sur de esa provincia no se diferencia en nada de Murcia que como todo el mundo sabe es donde Vox está mas fuerte.



alicante es de vox gracias a la vega baja, el resto de comarcas....... paradojicamente la vega baja ha sido siempre la gran olvidada


lo de canarias con los menas y la palma es ya ....


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 Ene 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> alicante es de vox gracias a la vega baja, el resto de comarcas....... paradojicamente la vega baja ha sido siempre la gran olvidada
> 
> 
> lo de canarias con los menas y la palma es ya ....



En Alicante capital yo creo que Vox tiene un buen caladero de votos, en Elche y los pueblos industriales del interior, como Gitano-Elda, no tanto.

Tampoco creo que se cumpla al 100% la ecuación: zona valenciano parlante = zona progre; en Crevillente por ejemplo gana Vox y hablan valenciano...


----------



## ppd (23 Ene 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Vox está fortisimo en Ceuta, donde no tiene rival, Murcia, C. La Mancha y Andalucía. También está muy fuerte en Madrid y C, Valenciana.



Imagino que en Ceuta no será fácil la mayoría absoluta. El PP de Vivas gobierna con apoyos de PSOE y de los moros. A nivel autonómico, si el PP saca más escaños que PSOE, seguirá gobernando el Vivas apoyándose en los socialistas. 

Lo que no tengo claro que pasaría es si el PSOE ganara a PP en escaños. Apoyaría el PP un presidente socialista en Ceuta, despreciando a VOX, aun siendo el partido más votado? Desde luego, no me sorprendería.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (23 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Imagino que en Ceuta no será fácil la mayoría absoluta. El PP de Vivas gobierna con apoyos de PSOE y de los moros. A nivel autonómico, si el PP saca más escaños que PSOE, seguirá gobernando el Vivas apoyándose en los socialistas.
> 
> Lo que no tengo claro que pasaría es si el PSOE ganara a PP en escaños. Apoyaría el PP un presidente socialista en Ceuta, despreciando a VOX, aun siendo el partido más votado? Desde luego, no me sorprendería.



Pienso que Vox en Ceuta solo puede gobernar con absoluta. Para los intereses de Vox en Ceuta lo ideal sería que coincidiesen municipales con generales y trabajar en campaña para que el votante de Vox en generales, " ahora ronda el 45 %" votase también Vox en municipales, con un 45% de voto tienes mayoria absoluta para gobernar.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ene 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> alicante es de vox gracias a la vega baja, el resto de comarcas....... paradojicamente la vega baja ha sido siempre la gran olvidada
> 
> 
> lo de canarias con los menas y la palma es ya ....



Desgraciadamente en esta tierra hay mucho palurdo. Eso sí, cuidado dar por hechos estos resultados, en Gran Canaria son más de derechas que Sc Tenerife, y están más jodidos de menas.


----------



## Nefersen (24 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> En Rojo PALETOLANDIA RESILENTE ABORREGADA



La conquista de las Castillas podrían hacer que Vox adelantase definitivamente al PP.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (24 Ene 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En Alicante capital yo creo que Vox tiene un buen caladero de votos, en Elche y los pueblos industriales del interior, como Gitano-Elda, no tanto.
> 
> Tampoco creo que se cumpla al 100% la ecuación: zona valenciano parlante = zona progre; en Crevillente por ejemplo gana Vox y hablan valenciano...



hoy por hoy alicante es pepera pero acabará cayendo

el PP de mierda y sus políticas proagenda2030 están acabando con la paciencia de muchos alicantinos. Lo de peatonalizar el centro es ya el colmo, mucha gente depende de la movilidad para su trabajo y ya desde la imposición de la zona azul todo el comercio está muy mosqueado

además el trabajazo que están haciendo gente como Mario Ortolá en la ciudad o David García en las Cortes está haciendo que VOX gane adeptos a manos llenas en Alicante. Ese tío, David García, es el puto grano en el culo para Compromiso y todos los podemongers revientan en bilis insultándolo cada día por Twitter, le odian porque no hace más que sacársela y restregársela por la cara a ellos y a la rompetechos cómplice del abusador de menores


----------



## Rovusthiano (24 Ene 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> Pues lo mismo la España "analfabeta y paleta", va a ser más lista que los norteños "listos e inteligentes"



Era la España rica hasta que llegó Miguel Primo de Ramera y obligó a que se llevaran la industria de Andalucía a Cataluña. Pobrecitos catalanes, que habían perdido el tráfico de esclavos con Cuba y no habían dado un palo al agua en su vida.


----------



## ppd (24 Ene 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> hoy por hoy alicante es pepera pero acabará cayendo
> 
> el PP de mierda y sus políticas proagenda2030 están acabando con la paciencia de muchos alicantinos. Lo de peatonalizar el centro es ya el colmo, mucha gente depende de la movilidad para su trabajo y ya desde la imposición de la zona azul todo el comercio está muy mosqueado
> 
> además el trabajazo que están haciendo gente como Mario Ortolá en la ciudad o David García en las Cortes está haciendo que VOX gane adeptos a manos llenas en Alicante. Ese tío, David García, es el puto grano en el culo para Compromiso y todos los podemongers revientan en bilis insultándolo cada día por Twitter, le odian porque no hace más que sacársela y restregársela por la cara a ellos y a la rompetechos cómplice del abusador de menores



Un crack el David Garcia. Dos o tres más como él serían un lujo. Hay banquillo.


----------



## Alcazar (24 Ene 2022)

ppd dijo:


> Un crack el David Garcia. Dos o tres más como él serían un lujo. Hay banquillo.



En Andalucía nos hace falta que salga alguien así, hay un tal Gavira que es bueno en cuanto a discurso, pero le falta carisma y pegada, de ahí que vayan a tener que traer a Olona (por cierto alicantina). Yo la veo muy valiosa para quitarla del congreso, yo me traía a Verdejo el de Ceuta.


----------



## ppd (24 Ene 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En Andalucía nos hace falta que salga alguien así, hay un tal Gavira que es bueno en cuanto a discurso, pero le falta carisma y pegada, de ahí que vayan a tener que traer a Olona (por cierto alicantina). Yo la veo muy valiosa para quitarla del congreso, yo me traía a Verdejo el de Ceuta.



Si, el Verdejo es otro crack. Me encanta como pone de los nervios al PP y a los moros y moras.


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (29 Ene 2022)

Acaban de sacar el panel de patrones. 2 nuevas provincias se pintan de verde.....No digo más.


----------



## ppd (29 Ene 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Acaban de sacar el panel de patrones. 2 nuevas provincias se pintan de verde.....No digo más.



Y no se puede decir cuales?

Castellón y Cuenca?

Córdoba?
Baleares?
Melilla?

Mierda! Al final me tendré que hacer patrón.


----------



## ppd (29 Ene 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Empiezan por C ambas. Hasta ahí puedo leer.



Gracias. 

A ver...

Probables: 
Castellón y Cuenca?
Córdoba?

Posibles:
Ciudad Real.

Improbables:
Cáceres.
Cantabria
Coruña

Creo que no me dejo nada.


----------



## fachacine (29 Ene 2022)

La Rebelión Voxera es en el mediterráneo, zona masacrada por las pateras y la sustitución poblacional, ojo al dato. Para todo lo demás... MASIVAMENTE


----------



## kristallo (29 Ene 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Los voxtontos sois tan subnormales profundos que os lo creéis.


----------



## ppd (29 Ene 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Una de las dos provincias que ha conquistado,
> 
> También ha conquistado esta semana la capital de una de las provincias conquistadas. En la otra provincia conquistada si te echas una novia de su capital muy tetona no es.....



Uf, eso ya es pa nota.

Y ya es la hora de siesta...


----------



## pepetemete (1 Feb 2022)

VOX apoya a Felipe VI , que apoya la agenda 2030
VOX apoya a Ucrania de la injerencia de Rusia cuando es Biden, la OTAN y la UE (globalistas de la agenda 2030) quienes quieren ampliar la OTAN para poner misiles a las puertas de Rusia.

No sé Mohamed, parese falso


----------



## TercioVascongado (1 Feb 2022)

kristallo dijo:


> Los voxtontos sois tan subnormales profundos que os lo creéis.



Nadie daba los 52 y mira.


----------



## Prophet (1 Feb 2022)

Amegos Castellón y Córdoba. Lo he leído en otros medios que hacen referencia a electomanía.

Y por lo que tengo entendido Sevilla muy cerquita de caer...


----------



## Nicors (1 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> VOX apoya a Felipe VI , que apoya la agenda 2030
> VOX apoya a Ucrania de la injerencia de Rusia cuando es Biden, la OTAN y la UE (globalistas de la agenda 2030) quienes quieren ampliar la OTAN para poner misiles a las puertas de Rusia.
> 
> No sé Mohamed, parese falso



Pues no les votes, vota a los rojos. Ahora porque al Rey le han impuesto ponerse un pin, ya no se le puede votar a Vox. Porque Ucrania este en guerra con Rusia desde 2014 porque han invadido su país y los ucranianos no tienen derecho a defenderse, no se puede votar a Vox. Anda ya!


----------



## Prophet (1 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pues no les votes, vota a los rojos. Ahora porque al Rey le han impuesto ponerse un pin, ya no se le puede votar a Vox. Porque Ucrania este en guerra con Rusia desde 2014 porque han invadido su país y los ucranianos no tienen derecho a defenderse, no se puede votar a Vox. Anda ya!



No te olvides porque han felicitado a Nadal como representación de España ya por eso tampoco lo puedes votar. Mode ironic off.


----------



## todoayen (1 Feb 2022)

Algunos deben creerse aquello de tomar los medios de producción. Aquí lo único que toman son las instituciones y los dineros pa repartir entre ellos.
Hay que ser muy tonto pa ser rojo sin un sueldo público.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Feb 2022)

Un sondeo independiente ‘hiela’ a PP y PSOE: acerca a Abascal a la presidencia del Gobierno



Lefri dijo:


> Un sondeo independiente ‘hiela’ a PP y PSOE: acerca a Abascal a la presidencia del Gobierno - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Lo intentaron en su día Albert Rivera (Ciudadanos) y Pablo Iglesias (Podemos), con su propuesta ‘fresca’ y su “nueva política”, pero ambos remaron para ahogarse en la orilla. Los dos líderes, que incluso llegaron a protagonizar programas de televisión conjuntamente, están ahora fuera de la...
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

vox se come al PP.


Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Gana 2 provincias nuevas y pierde 1. fuera de Galicia VOX le saca más de 5 escaños al PP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y qué cambia?



Teniendo en cuenta lo que tenemos en Valencia, estoy seguro de que todo cambiaría radicalmente incluso con Ciudadanos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (4 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La franja verde mediterránea impresiona a la vista. Me sorprende la resistencia de los señoritos de la Psoe en Extremadura.



A mí me impacta más lo de Canarias, con la moronegrada que tienen encima y el abandono del gobierno ante el volcán.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Feb 2022)

Vox a menos de 1 punto del sorpasso al PP (Electopanel 6F)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Feb 2022)

Vox a 2 escaños del sorpasso al PP (Electopanel 6F)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## twhi (7 Feb 2022)

Solo queda vox, cada dia se ve mas claro


----------



## ppd (7 Feb 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Amegos Castellón y Córdoba. Lo he leído en otros medios que hacen referencia a electomanía.
> 
> Y por lo que tengo entendido Sevilla muy cerquita de caer...



De ser así. Entiendo que, en año y medio, VOX debería estar gobernando Andalucía, Ceuta, Murcia y Valencia [Ironic mode on] Con el apoyo del PP ()


----------



## platanoes (7 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> En Rojo PALETOLANDIA RESILENTE ABORREGADA



No te confundas, lo azul tambien es "izquierda", ...y lo amarillo ni hablamos.


----------



## Camaro SS (7 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La franja verde mediterránea impresiona a la vista. Me sorprende la resistencia de los señoritos de la Psoe en Extremadura.



Empleo publico y panico a perderlo.


----------



## petro6 (7 Feb 2022)

Los Latin Kings ya están salivando....


----------



## Evangelion (7 Feb 2022)

Albacete está a punto de caramelo: La capital, Hellín y Villarrobledo ya han caido.
En La Roda Vox sigue subiendo.
Madrid, podría ser que tambien.
Fuenlabrada y Mostoles (pese a que la izmierda suma más) VOX ya esta en empate técnico con PSOE para ser primera fuerza.


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

Vox da el sorpasso al PP, Abascal nuevo líder de la oposición (OK Diario)



acitisuJ dijo:


> el PP perdería las elecciones generales, dejándose 36 escaños en apenas un mes y *se vería sorpassado por los de Santiago Abascal (84), nuevo líder de la oposición*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

Vox 7 escaños por encima del PP (Electopanel 20F)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

Vox 92 escaños 23,4% - PP 61 escaños 17,3% (Electopanel 22F)



acitisuJ dijo:


> EP (22F): la guerra del PP les deja con su peor resultado histórico y catapulta a PSOE y Vox. Sorpasso de EH Bildu al PNV
> 
> 
> Si hoy se celebrasen elecciones generales, el PP se desplomaría y obtendría su peor resultado histórico, con Vox y PSOE catapultados.
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Mar 2022)

Vox 95 escaños 23,9%, PP 58 escaños 16,7% (Electopanel 26F)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Mar 2022)

VOX PRIMERA FUERZA. 104 ESCAÑOS



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Mar 2022)

Vox 37 escaños por encima del PP. No hay "efecto Feijóo" de momento (Electopanel 6 Marzo 2022)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



El pp y el resto también son agenda 2030 , ese gráfico está mal

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Mar 2022)

Vox sorpassa al PP en 19 provincias con pleno en Andalucía (Encuesta IMOP-INSIGHTS para El Confidencial )



acitisuJ dijo:


> *Las 19 provincias donde Vox ya ha dado el sorpaso al PP: pleno en Andalucía*
> 
> *La encuesta de IMOP-Insights para El Confidencial arroja un empate técnico entre los dos partidos de la derecha, con los de Abascal como fuerza más votada en territorios de cuatro comunidades distintas*
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## todoayen (29 Mar 2022)

A ver si se llena Andalucia de verde porque el PP....bueno, solo es mejor que el pesoe porque no es el pesoe al 100%, solo es un pesoe de incógnito.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Abr 2022)

Pablo Iglesias: "Hay que decir la verdad,el PP y VOX ya tienen mayoria absoluta y a lo mejor me tengo que exiliar de este pais" VIDEO.



Vanatico dijo:


>


----------

